# First Stacking Attempt



## arpenn (Feb 22, 2010)

I am really newer than a newbie. I know very little and have a ton to learn. My golden retriever is 10 weeks old and we attempted some stacks tonight, she didn't want to stand still. The first picture is Lacey with my son. The second picture I think her head needs to come down some and her back legs are a little too far back. The third picture I turned her around so you could see her right side (I know it's backwards) I think her stance is better but her head still needs to come down some. She is getting ready to attend puppy socialization and we will start some showing classes once she has all her shots. Give me some feedback.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stacking is seriously hard, even though the pros make it look easy. This pretty pup needs to stand with her back legs further back, so that her topline looks more level.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Lovely puppy! I hope you'll have lots of fun with her...

It does take a while for them to cotton on to what they need to do, so make sure you keep lessons brief and have fun.

..I would never stack a puppy with back legs too extended, not very good for them...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.dragonflyllama.com/%20DOGS/Writing/confstack.html.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

In the second picture, her back legs are too far back. She's better in the third picture, although her topline isn't level, but that may be a growth thing, at her age. You're actually doing pretty good with her, and I wouldn't expect perfection from her at this age anyway. For the next several months, she is likely to go through a lot of gangly stages, so just keep practicing  Conformation classes will help too.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Jill-excellent article! I had seen that ages ago and had not been able to find it, thanks for the link


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think the last one is better. It gets easier stacking them too as they come together. I like how the front is setup in the first one--nice and under her.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

arpenn said:


> I am really newer than a newbie. I know very little and have a ton to learn. My golden retriever is 10 weeks old and we attempted some stacks tonight, she didn't want to stand still. The first picture is Lacey with my son. The second picture I think her head needs to come down some and her back legs are a little too far back. The third picture I turned her around so you could see her right side (I know it's backwards) I think her stance is better but her head still needs to come down some. She is getting ready to attend puppy socialization and we will start some showing classes once she has all her shots. Give me some feedback.


I think you've done an excellent job; hard to say whether or not you should extend the back legs more; the back legs should be "even;" right now, they aren't in the photo, but it's such a small detail in reviewing a stacked photo of a young puppy. At 10 weeks old, and the breeders can correct me if I'm wrong, as I'm not a breeder, but they are also already starting to go through stages where some of the parts don't seem to fit, and at this point, all you want to do is make showing fun.

You can experiment as to where to put her legs--I suspect as she grows, the location as to where they look best will change. 

Good luck to you and I look forward to her brags!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, those look awesome for your first attempt with a 10 wk old puppy! WOW

I really don't worry about formal stacking until the puppy is 4-5 months old. Instead work on positioning the legs and having the puppy be comfortable with that, up on the table. 

Best of luck!


----------

